# Drank lots on the weekends up until 16 weeks pregnant. Any imput or similar stories?



## callng

Hi everyone. I didn't know i was pregnant until about 16 weeks just into my 2nd trimester. I am a healthy person sunday thru friday but I drink lots of shots on on the weekends ( saturday). When i found out at 16 weeks I imediatly stopped. I told my OBGYN and she said everything looks fine and the baby SHOULD be ok. WHen I looked at the calender I went out and partied like every other weekend so about 7 times. I think about it every day and feel horrible and pray I've done nothing to my baby. I am now 25 weeks and completely stopped and taking prenatels and drinking plenty of water. 

Does anyone else have a similar story? Would love to hear it. or hear some imput. Thank you!

-worried sick


----------



## honey08

dont think theres anything u can do now, but if they say all is ok then i guess u will just have to go with that , not really advise sry x


----------



## steph.

I've heard lots of similar stories and babies are born healthy! Even though there is no safe alcohol limit usually to cause fetal alcohol syndrome the mum drinks heavily on a daily basis. I found out at 5 weeks or so but had a couple of binges before i knew. I'm sure your baby will be healthy xxx


----------



## callng

I know theres nothing to do. Just can't get it out of my mind and feel horrible. I pray every day, every hour my baby is ok and I didn;t harm him. Just wanted to know if there are any other similar stories out there!


----------



## mrs.fergie

Up until you're 10 weeks along the baby isn't attached to the uterine wall and doesn't absorb anything the mother intakes. However I'm not saying it's healthy so just do whatever you want solely based on this. You're only looking at about 6 weeks of bad behavior that your baby actually felt the effects. I know it's not perfect, but at least your not dealing with the entire 4 months. If the Dr. says the baby is okay, you should be. They'll do a scan around 20 weeks to check for any abnormalities and you'll know for sure. Good luck to you!


----------



## Mamof1

Try not to worry, 11 years ago when I had my son, I didnt know I was preg will 18 weeks, by that time Id been on a club 18-30 holiday in Faliraki!!! Hes now a healthy little boy (or not so little anymore lol)


----------



## _dreamer_

a friend of a friend didnt know she was pregnant until she went into labour a few weeks ago. she went out thurs, fri and sat night the whole pregnancy binge drinking. she feels awful but her little baby boy seems to have turned out perfect, 6lb baby, 2 hour labour and no problems. hope its the same for you chick x


----------



## Mrs_X

i got the drunkest i have ever been on my hen night when i was 4-5 weeks. i felt really really bad afterwards but if you dont know you dont know! midwife said as long as its not a daily accurance and im not doing it every weekend then all is well :)
i know the guilty felling tho, but if you didnt know its not your fault.
(((hugs)))


----------



## leigh5tom

I found out at ten weeks, a few days after I returned from a weeks 18-30 holiday in Ibiza!! Drinking 24/7, chain smoking etc...I know exactly how you feel hun because I'm now counting down the days to my anomaly scan and am so nervous because I'm worried I've caused some damage :'( 12 week scan was fine but am just so nervous. Best of luck. Xxx x


----------



## EstelSeren

I know of a woman who didn't find out that she was pregnant until 30 weeks with both her children and went out drinking heavily and continued smoking until she found out. Both her children are absolutely fine! You've done the best that you can by stopping once you found out! In fact that's what most people do, unless they're actively ttc/ntnp and know there's a good chance, and the main difference is that they find out at 4-5 weeks instead of 16! I know it's hard but try not to feel too guilty- you didn't know and now you're doing your best! :hugs::hugs:

Beca :wave:


----------



## NicolaWynne

Just try make up for the alcohol by eating extra healthy- loads of fruit and veg to boost your vitamin c intake, loads of water, kinda like a detox, but dont forget to eat your protein and carbs and calcium x


----------



## Lulu1982

I worry too ... I got pregnant whilst taking the contraceptive pill. I had never missed one or been ill in any way. 5 days before I found out (around the time my period was due) we had a really heavy night with a huge amount of smoking and drinking. I've obviously stopped everything since finding out but it still worries mer a little. My midwife keeps telling me that everything is progressing exactly as it should.

I'm sure everything will be fine ... all this worry is good practive for when our babies arrive!!x


----------



## NicolaWynne

Ps i smoked until i got a positive pregnancy test when i was 4 weeks pregnant... i know its not as bad but still, these things happen to alot of people. I think you will be fine x


----------



## flippityflop

I had about 6 really heavy nights before I found out I was pregnant and was smoking too and everything looks fine for my baby.

I know a girl who went to the doctors with flutterings in her stomach and they told her she was pregnant (she had taken the morning after pill and was having regular monthly periods). Due to reasons I won't go into she decided she couldn't keep the baby and when she went in to have the procedure at what she thought was 10 weeks they scanned her and it turned out she was 32 weeks pregnant. She smoked and drank all the way through her pregnancy (up to finding out) and is now Mum to a very healthy 2 year old. 

I can't ease your guilt for you, but if the doctors had seen something to worry them they would have told you. Try to keep positive, I am sure your baby will be absolutely fantastic! xx


----------



## neadyda

I didn't know I was pregnant until 8 weeks gone and I was smoking and drinking (heavily) up until I found out. Jamie was was born absolutely fine. 9 days early weighing 9lb 0.5oz x


----------



## munky

A family member of mine also found out at almost 16 weeks pregnant, and that was just after a _very _heavy drinking Christmas and new year! Her little boy is now two and he's just fine. There's nothing you can do about it now anyway, so don't worry yourself or beat yourself up - it happens. Try to enjoy your pregnancy now you know! :)


----------



## Shangalang

My sister was 32 weeks before she found out she was pregnant & she was out every weekend drinking etc - her son was born absoultely fine - he's a good strong 12 year old boy now & never had any problems.
My doctor told me that although it is recommended we give up drinking he also told me the best way to relax was with a glass of wine! It is better for us & the baby if we are relaxed so he told me not to feel too guilty about the odd glass! 
I have had 2 holidays, my 40th birthday & a couple of weddings since I got pregnant & I admit I have had a few glasses of wine but as far as I am concerned my baby is looking just fine & I am not going OTT with drink so I don't see the harm.


----------



## swanxxsong

A friend of mine had a similar experience - she was 3 or 4 months along when she found out, I believe (can't remember exactly as her little girl is now a kindergartener! haha) and she was nervous, but everything turned out to be alright in the end. She has a beautiful, smart and healthy little girl. I know it's easier said than done but nothing can change anything from the past, just rest easy and take care of yourself. xoxo You didn't know, and that happens to plenty of women. :) Congrats!


----------



## shazland

Hi. I was 4 weeks when I found out I was pregnant and I was so worried about a couple of heavy drinking incidents I had had before finding out. I spoke to my Doctor who went completely over the top and had a go at me leaving me in tears (I've since made a complaint and switched Doctors) the next doctor said it happens all the time and not to worry, just to abstain from alcohol for the rest of the pregnancy, which I have done. She also said if significant damage had been done to the fetus then the body often "sorts it out" basically the body would reject the fetus very early on. My midwife explained it to me like this. Some placentas let the alcohol consumed by the mother through to the baby, whilst others dont and the baby is fine. You never know what type of placenta you have whilst you are pregnant, so it's best not to risk it.x


----------



## nikkchikk

I work with a woman who didn't know she was pregnant until 4 mths and she was a HUGE drinker...like pass out drunk every weekend kind of drinker. Her DD is perfect :) Don't worry!


----------

